

How to repair a 230KV, 10 mile long coaxial power cable - mhb
http://jwz.livejournal.com/94645.html

======
nickb
Take a look at this brochure of some of these types of cables:
[http://www.taihan.com/customer/pdf_down.asp?file=Oil-
filled....](http://www.taihan.com/customer/pdf_down.asp?file=Oil-filled.pdf)

Amazing feat of engineering!

~~~
dcurtis
I had no idea that brochures were made for these types of things. Who is the
target reader?

~~~
vitaminj
Electrical engineers mainly. I don't typically deal with cables at these
voltages, but I've had to purchase subsea cables at 33kV and all the
manufacturers tend to have these glossy brochures. Oil-filled cable
manufacturers wouldn't be any different.

~~~
eru
I guess you can make a killing these days selling high-voltage cables in
emerging markets. They have to build their infrastructure, don't they?

------
timr
Kinda makes you wonder if it was worth burying it in the first place. Above-
ground lines may be ugly, but they don't require chemists and mechanical
engineers to repair....

~~~
corentin
You can't have above-ground lines for such a high-power line.

~~~
timr
You couldn't be less correct. 230KV is actually a low-voltage transmission
line in the utility world. My father works for a regional utility in the
northeast, and I know that their above-ground lines _start_ at 350KV, and go
as high as 750KV. Larger distribution networks may go higher.

But hey...why believe me, when two seconds of Googling will provide the facts:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_power_transmission>

 _"Due to the large amount of power involved, transmission normally takes
place at high voltage (110 kV or above). Electricity is usually transmitted
over long distance through overhead power transmission lines. Underground
power transmission is used only in densely populated areas due to its high
cost of installation and maintenance, and because the high reactive power
produces large charging currents and difficulties in voltage management."_

~~~
corentin
I'm talking about power and not about voltage; the diameter of a conductor is
mostly defined according to the current (hence, power) it will carry through
(we're talking about a 300 MW line, at peak time). You simply can't have
conductors as large as trunks in the air.

------
donw
Amazing feat of engineering; really puts into perspective the problems
associated with supplying large amounts of power to densely packed areas.

Bonus points are awarded for suggesting that the 'Akira' be introduced as a
unit of measurement for this kind of power.

------
eru
Back in the day reddit had this post. I wonder what they are doing right now.
(But I do not care to look.)

